
Show HN: A 50k and above upwork where you hire a team of 5 - andrewfromx
http://i.imgur.com/GDP88Eq.png
======
whatnotests
nice try, but no.

Top row, center (guy with the scowl). That man invented the blog. He's a
friend and ex-coworker of mine. I doubt you could get lunch with him for less
than $50K.

~~~
andrewfromx
all people's faces are legal images from
[http://uifaces.com](http://uifaces.com)

~~~
whatnotests
ah I see -- it was meant to be stock photography.

~~~
andrewfromx
yeah. so the idea is like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Series_of_Poker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Series_of_Poker)
but for teams of engineers than can build any web app, mobile app, VR app, you
name it. The best of the best. You want to hire them, go ahead, they are worth
it. And once a year they compete in a tournament and crown the winning team
for 2017, 2018, etc.

------
dylanhassinger
awesome!

